# Vodka Martini's-Sacrilege or Salvation



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

What kind of...........would ruin a martini. James Bond'esk or not, vodka has no place being a martini. Vodka is for screwdrivers and mimosa's.....

Discuss:


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Vodka is nasty in a martini, I say it's Gin or nothing.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Vodka is nasty in a martini, I say it's Gin or nothing.


does your vodka start with *P* and end with "opov" .... ?
:r

i used to only drink vodka martinis, have started with gin now as well.
IMO, most premium vodkas make good martinis, the main way to ruin a vodka martini is to use cheap vodka. as far as gin goes, my personal opinion is there are plenty of expensive gins that I just plain don't like

incidentally, last night I had a gin martini because it sounded so good on the menu...
North Shore Gin #9, herb-infused olive brine, olives stuffed with goat cheese.
... and in fact it was literally probably the best martini I've ever had...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm an equal opportunity kind of guy! Dig them both... :tu


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

> I'm an equal opportunity kind of guy! Dig them both...


:tpd:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Discuss:


What's to discuss? Vodka makes fine drinks or drinks good alone. But vodka does not a martini make.

What could be clearer? Gin?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> IMO, most premium vodkas make good martinis, the main way to ruin a vodka martini is to use cheap vodka.


Great minds think alike. And ours too.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I, too was a vodka martini drinker. Then Bombay Sapphire was recommended to me. It changed my mind on vodka tinis


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Great minds think alike. And ours too.


Oh! What a shock!

The 2001-2006 Combined Midwest-Upper Midwest Vodka Whore Champion Grand Master & Chief Potato Distillate Rabban thinks good vodka is a good thing.

Ya coulda knocked me over with a feather.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Oh! What a shock!
> 
> The 2001-2006 Combined Midwest-Upper Midwest Vodka Whore Champion Grand Master & Chief Potato Distillate Rabban thinks good vodka is a good thing.
> 
> Ya coulda knocked me over with a feather.


I'm The Master of the Obvious, Dan.  :r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> What's to discuss? Vodka makes fine drinks or drinks good alone. But vodka does not a martini make.
> 
> What could be clearer? Gin?


If it is made with Vodka, it isn't a martini, go call it something else. It's not a sweet vermouth Bourbon Martini, it's a Manhattan. Make up another name. Leave us martini Neaderthals alone. And take you cocktail umbrellas with you.



Kayak_Rat said:


> What kind of...........would ruin a martini. James Bond'esk or not, vodka has no place being a martini. Vodka is for screwdrivers and mimosa's.....
> 
> Discuss:


ps KY is just trolling for RG anyway, we've already been through all this b4, use the search function. WHat a maroon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Oh! What a shock!
> 
> The 2001-2006 Combined Midwest-Upper Midwest Vodka Whore Champion Grand Master & Chief Potato Distillate Rabban thinks good vodka is a good thing.
> 
> Ya coulda knocked me over with a feather.


Thank goodness Dan isn't a smartarse, right Tom!!:r:r:r

I prefer gin, with a breath of M&R, and some olive juice with the olives. Figures I'd like mine "dirty"!

I like vodka, but haven't been able to drink it for at least a couple of decades. Something in my stomach doesn't agree with it, and drinking vodka makes me double over in pain and cramps. I guess it is payback for all the vodka I drank as a teenager!

My wife falls 100% into the vodka martini camp. She does not like Gin, except in small amounts when added to Vodka, Triple Sec, rum and a little cola!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> If it is made with Vodka, it isn't a martini, go call it something else. It's not a sweet vermouth Bourbon Martini, it's a Manhattan. Make up another name. Leave us martini Neaderthals alone. And take you cocktail umbrellas with you.


so i take it you make your martinis with sweet vermouth, much more of it than gin, and a dash of bitters? (most attempts at tracing the origin of the martini which I've read describe this as the initial drink).
because if not, I guess you're not drinking a martini either


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> If it is made with Vodka, it isn't a martini, go call it something else. It's not a sweet vermouth Bourbon Martini, it's a Manhattan. *Make up another name*. Leave us martini Neaderthals alone. And take you cocktail umbrellas with you.


I'm calling mine a "galaga's nectar".


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Thank goodness Dan isn't a smartarse, right Tom!!:r:r:r


It takes a lot to spring me from what is practically a full time job insulting people in the Coffee Forum, Cliff. :ss

Mostly I felt that K-Rat needed some moral support but Tom (aka Captain Obvious) begs a :sl


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> What's to discuss? Vodka makes fine drinks or drinks good alone. But vodka does not a martini make.
> 
> What could be clearer? Gin?


Bingo! Love me some good vodka drinks, but if it doesn't have gin, it just doesn't do it for me. Love mine with dry vermouth, and a LOT of olive juice. Dirty, baby, very dirty...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> It takes a lot to spring me from what is practically a full time job insulting people in the Coffee Forum, Cliff. :ss
> 
> Mostly I felt that K-Rat needed some moral support but Tom (aka Captain Obvious) begs a slap.


Deserve? Maybe. Beg? Never. :r


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> It takes a lot to spring me from what is practically a full time job insulting people in the Coffee Forum, Cliff. :ss
> 
> Mostly I felt that K-Rat needed some moral support but Tom (aka Captain Obvious) begs a :sl


Preach on, Dan!!!:ss


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

mmblz said:


> so i take it you make your martinis with sweet vermouth, much more of it than gin, and a dash of bitters? (most attempts at tracing the origin of the martini which I've read describe this as the initial drink).
> because if not, I guess you're not drinking a martini either


LOL, I be old, but not that old. OK, a dry Martini. Linky,Clicky

But I quote; "...incidentally, last night I had a gin martini because it sounded so good on the menu...
North Shore Gin #9, herb-infused olive brine, olives stuffed with goat cheese.
... and in fact it was literally probably the best martini I've ever had..."


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> But I quote; "...incidentally, last night I had a gin martini because it sounded so good on the menu...


yup, like I said, I like some gin martinis, but I also like vodka martinis.
anyhoo, what's the big argument over the name - gin is really just flavored vodka :r


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Must taste of pine trees or no dice.....


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

mmblz said:


> yup, like I said, I like some gin martinis, but I also like vodka martinis.
> anyhoo, what's the big argument over the name - gin is really just flavored vodka :r


Like what you will, and vodka martini is fine, but martini is taken. :chk

and bourbon is just charred oak flavored vodka.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

mmblz said:


> yup, like I said, I like some gin martinis, but I also like vodka martinis.
> anyhoo, what's the big argument over the name - gin is really just flavored vodka :r


I agree. Semantics really.

A Ciroc martini, shaken until ice forms on the outside of the shaker. With a twist. Incredible.

Bombay Saphire with a few molecules of vermouth. Incredible also.

What is NOT a martini, is when it takes on ingredients such as chocolate liquer, kaluha, amaretto, little umbrellas, and so on. It is a highball masquerading as a martini, by virtue of the name only.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Bigga Petey said:


> I agree. Semantics really.
> 
> Bombay Saphire with a few molecules of vermouth. Incredible also.


At what point is there little enough vermouth that you no longer have a martini, but just a cold glass of gin? I like my martinis to be 4 parts gin, one part vermouth, and an olive or a twist of lemon peel.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

JAK said:


> At what point is there little enough vermouth that you no longer have a martini, but just a cold glass of gin? I like my martinis to be 4 parts gin, one part vermouth, and an olive or a twist of lemon peel.


I'm sitting here reading this thread ... the wife comes to the door ... and out of the blue asks my favorite question ... "Are you ready for a martini?"

Yup.

Couldn't believe her timing ...

Christie makes GREAT martinis ... much better than the ones I used to make before she taught me not to be so stingy with the vermouth. She's liberal with the vermouth ... pretty close to the 4 to1 ratio.

Btw, two olives ... always two.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I'm an equal opportunity kind of guy! Dig them both... :tu


:tpd:

Both together!


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

qwerty1500 said:


> Btw, two olives ... always two.


Two olives take up too much room in the glass for me, I like my drinks to be large :al. I hate it when I order a martini and the bar tender puts two huge olives in it just so the glass can be full, yet he doesn't have to use as much booze. Its just like how fast food places give you tons of ice so they don;t have to give you as much soda.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Like what you will, and vodka martini is fine, but martini is taken. :chk
> 
> and bourbon is just charred oak flavored vodka.


... with the juniper essence removed.

When you're right your're right, G'aga. For those who don't Galaga as well as I do, a less principled man would call his favorite cocktail an Enfamiltini.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> ... with the juniper essence removed.
> 
> When you're right your're right, G'aga. For those who don't Galaga as well as I do, a less principled man would call his favorite cocktail an Enfamiltini.


Wait a minute. I know Galaga as well as anybody. You're implying there are people with less principles?

You funny guy, Mr Moo


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

galaga said:


> ps KY is just trolling for RG anyway, we've already been through all this b4, use the search function. WHat a maroon.


That hurts deep down......


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> That hurts deep down......


Get over it.

And you mis-named your own thread, silly. It should've been called:

*Vodka Martini's- Mislabelling Sacrilege or Misnamed Sin*


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> What's to discuss? Vodka makes fine drinks or drinks good alone. But vodka does not a martini make.
> 
> What could be clearer? Gin?





icehog3 said:


> Great minds think alike. And ours too.





galaga said:


> If it is made with Vodka, it isn't a martini, go call it something else.


How nice to find myself on the popular kids' team for a change.

To paraphrase Hank Hill, "The vodka martini doesn't make vodka any better, it just makes martinis worse."

Too late now I suppose.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> What kind of...........would ruin a martini. James Bond'esk or not, vodka has no place being a martini. Vodka is for screwdrivers and mimosa's.....
> 
> Discuss:


I freakin' hate you Rookie Rat!!! :bx

:r


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Root said:


> Must taste of pine trees or no dice.....


Are we still talking about Martinis?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Syekick said:


> Are we still talking about Martinis?


Pine SOl?

Bombay Saphire: The flavoring of the drink comes from a recipe of ten ingredients: almond, lemon peel, liquorice, juniper berries, orris root, angelica, coriander, cassia, cubeb, and grains of paradise.

Bombay has only eight ingredients.

The function of a martini, nee Enfamilitini or Enfamilartini?, is to rouse the taste buds for the coming meal and relax the imbiber for the preprandial festivities, be they lively conversation, a piquaint smoke or both. The flavors of all those ingredients seem to smack the tastebuds around and wakes them up. Now, after last night's martini, rather large as there was not enough left in the bottle for two martinis, the feistiness has left me. The dinner's wine, two beers and a scotch at the SHIT herf could have something to do with it also. Just let me sleep over here in the corner


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Get over it.
> 
> And you mis-named your own thread, silly. It should've been called:
> 
> *Vodka Martini's- Mislabelling Sacrilege or Misnamed Sin*


No harm, no fowl Dan-0. I am very content with sipping my martini(no need to decribe whats in it) and look down my Castello canadian at whomever chooses to crucify their drink. Of course I alsways look down at Dustin, so that statement doesnt cut his vertically challenged heart too much.

INDEED!! Hrumph, hrumph. p


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No harm, no fowl Dan-0. I am very content with sipping my martini(no need to decribe whats in it) and look down my Castello canadian at whomever chooses to crucify their drink. Of course I alsways look down at Dustin, so that statement doesnt cut his vertically challenged heart too much.
> 
> INDEED!! Hrumph, hrumph. p


Its ok Rookie, between being short and having Red hair.... I'm going with short :tu

:r Couldn't resist LOL


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

bombay baby. with ice and 2 drops of vermouth in a cup 


does any one know about vermouth and metal? some people views may chage.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> The function of a martini, nee Enfamilitini or Enfamilartini?, is to rouse the taste buds for the coming meal and relax the imbiber for the preprandial festivities, be they lively conversation, a piquaint smoke or both.


The function of a martini (or 5) is to get me f'ed up. :r

Or is that the function of galaga's nectar? :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Thefussion o'a martini (or 5) is tget me f'ed'p. :r


Even if words fail a five-martini herf will not. Well said, Tom.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> The function of a martini (or 5) is to get me f'ed up. :r
> 
> Or is that the function of galaga's nectar? :r


Well, yes, which is why I like 'em. But a vodka martini just doesn't wake up the taste buds, for me anyway, like a gin martini does. Makes my steak taste better.



Kayak_Rat said:


> No harm, no fowl Dan-0. I am very content with sipping my martini(no need to decribe whats in it) and look down my Castello canadian at whomever chooses to crucify their drink. Of course I alsways look down at Dustin, so that statement doesnt cut his vertically challenged heart too much.
> 
> INDEED!! Hrumph, hrumph. p


I don't care what Dan-o says about ya, you're alright , for a young pup.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Even if words fail a five-martini herf will not. Well said, Tom.


When are we having another one of those, Dan?? 



galaga said:


> Well, yes, which is why I like 'em. But a vodka martini just doesn't wake up the taste buds, for me anyway, like a gin martini does. Makes my steak taste better


Might have to get some Bombay and give it a shot. Had problems with straight gin since I was 15 and raided the parent's liquor cabinet...after 2 friends and I had already polished off a bottle of Canadian Club. u


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Might have to get some Bombay and give it a shot. Had problems with straight gin since I was 15 and raided the parent's liquor cabinet...after 2 friends and I had already polished off a bottle of Canadian Club. u


Come by my place - you can try Bulldog Gin - my favorite, which you can't buy around here.
It was enough to convince me that maybe some Gins were worth drinking - might be a good first gin for vodka drinkers in general


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Grey Goose extra dirty Martini........:tu

My new one is Chocolate Martini with Level One Vodka....definate salvation.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Grey Goose extra dirty Martini........:tu
> 
> My new one is Chocolate Martini with Level One Vodka....definate salvation.


why Level One?
just curious....
I have Level One, I like it, don't love it.
Nothing about the flavor makes me think it would be particularly suited to a Chocolate Martini...
Maybe the slight saltiness balances the chocolate?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> why Level One?
> just curious....
> I have Level One, I like it, don't love it.
> Nothing about the flavor makes me think it would be particularly suited to a Chocolate Martini...
> Maybe the slight saltiness balances the chocolate?


I would definitely like to take you up on the invite Julian, been too long since we hung out.

Is Level the Absolute "premium" vodka? If so, it gave me heartburn the time I tried it, and haven't gone back to it since.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mmblz said:


> why Level One?
> just curious....
> I have Level One, I like it, don't love it.
> Nothing about the flavor makes me think it would be particularly suited to a Chocolate Martini...
> Maybe the slight saltiness balances the chocolate?


I like Level Ones chocolate flavored vodka. Not realy a huge vodka drinker except in martinis. Just like the flavor of this one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I like Level Ones chocolate flavored vodka. Not realy a huge vodka drinker except in martinis. Just like the flavor of this one.


Gotcha Richard...didn't know they made one. I will give it a try when I am in a drinking/sweet tooth kinda mood.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RPB67 said:


> I like Level Ones chocolate flavored vodka. Not realy a huge vodka drinker except in vodka martinis. Just like the flavor of this one.


Does yens have an umbella in there too, or just a chocolate curl?

I, know, KY left the door open. Sorry Richard, j/k .


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

My vote is salvation. I love a good sour apple martini and a good keylimepietini. I prefer them with vodka.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

PinkPistol86 said:


> My vote is salvation. I love a good sour apple martini and a good keylimepietini. I prefer them with vodka.


:tpd: Nothing beats a good vodka potroastini after a long day at work.

:chk


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Vodka has no place in a Martini and it makes me angry to see see in one


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Vodka has no place in a Martini and it makes me angry to see see in one


What he said said.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hova45 said:


> Vodka has no place in a Martini and it makes me angry to see see in one


Lighten up, Francis! :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Lighten up, Francis! :r


:tpd:what he said, Moo.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

hova45 said:


> Vodka has no place in a Martini and it makes me angry to see see in one





Mister Moo said:


> What he said said.





icehog3 said:


> Lighten up, Francis! :r





ResIpsa said:


> :tpd:what he said, Moo.


McMurphy: This is not a dime, Martini. This is a dime. [shows a whole cigarette] If you break it in half, you don't get two nickels, you get shit. Try and smoke it. You understand?


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Kettle one and midori makes a nice vodka martini.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Ski1215 said:


> Kettle one and midori makes a nice vodka martini.


Sorry about this, Sk'15, but if you take a moment and reread this thread you'll see it has already been agreed upon that there is no such thing as a "vodka" martini. There is only a martini, which is a (thee)drink made with gin. I'm sure Kettle One with midol or wasabi or whatever is also a great drink, but it isn't a "martini." Is it. No need for fawning or thanks - I'm just glad to be able to help. The fact is, Kayak_Rat only started this thread to fan the fires of ignorance that thrive in an atmosphere of...

Back to you, Rick. :tu


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Sorry about this, Sk'15, but if you take a moment and reread this thread you'll see it has already been agreed upon that there is no such thing as a "vodka" martini. There is only a martini, which is a (thee)drink made with gin. I'm sure Kettle One with midol or wasabi or whatever is also a great drink, but it isn't a "martini." Is it. No need for fawning or thanks - I'm just glad to be able to help. The fact is, Kayak_Rat only started this thread to fan the fires of ignorance that thrive in an atmosphere of...
> 
> Back to you, Rick. :tu


I knew it was backwards when I wrote it and that is not infact a martini. However I did not read the entire thread. I also don't hang out enough to know if it was satirical thread to begin with. Just a good drink I had this weekend. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Ski1215 said:


> I knew it was backwards when I wrote it and that is not infact a martini. However I did not read the entire thread. I also don't hang out enough to know if it was satirical thread to begin with. Just a good drink I had this weekend. I'll leave it at that.


An explanation: never feel obliged to explain anything to me, Sk'15. I don't know anything about cocktails or cigars or pipes. I'm just a low-rent coffee forum drive-by flamer. Kayak_Rat is paid by the Arkansas county he lives in to ring doorbells and run away. (That used to be a state job.) His profession spilled over into this thread. My posts in this thread, however, are the stuff of honest amateur labor - like the Olympic champions; I take shots at well-intentioned strangers for no personal gain. 

In any case, your opinion about a good martini is as valid as anyone elses. I'm sure there are a good many Chicagoans here who have clandestinely been putting midol and wasabi in their vodka with a pineapple twist for years but were too ashamed to mention it. Maybe this thread will finally bring Iceh... and... uh... I mean, them, out of the fru-fru martini closet.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> An explanation: never feel obliged to explain anything to me, Sk'15. I don't know anything about cocktails or cigars or pipes. I'm just a low-rent coffee forum drive-by flamer. Kayak_Rat is paid by the Arkansas county he lives in to ring doorbells and run away. (That used to be a state job.) His profession spilled over into this thread. My posts in this thread, however, are the stuff of honest amateur labor - like the Olympic champions; I take shots at well-intentioned strangers for no personal gain.
> 
> In any case, your opinion about a good martini is as valid as anyone elses. I'm sure there are a good many Chicagoans here who have clandestinely been putting midol and wasabi in their vodka with a pineapple twist for years but were too ashamed to mention it. Maybe this thread will finally bring Iceh... and... uh... I mean, them, out of the fru-fru martini closet.


Badda Boom, Badda Bing........:r x10


----------

